# Occupancy Load Sign Template



## treycash

Hello all,

I hope this finds everyone well. I am looking to redo our ancient Occupancy Load Sign. I was hoping someone would send me a copy of theirs. I am not looking for anything too fancy but our wasn't even a Word file. Anything thing will help.


----------



## north star

** = * = **



In performing a search on the World Wide Web, ...I found this one.

There are a myriad of others out in cyberspace.

*http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dpwes/construction/occupant_load.htm*

Most likely you will have to create your own, ...maybe using

Microsoft Publisher or a similar software program.



** = * = **


----------



## fatboy

Send me a PM with your contact info, we have a nifty template I would be happy to share.


----------



## mtlogcabin




----------



## mtlogcabin




----------



## FM William Burns

*OCCUPANCY APPROVED*

*at*

*(xxx) Persons *

*(Seated in Chairs & Standing)*

*In accordance with State Rule (29.1902 and 19.31) *

*and adopted Fire Prevention Code*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

*By Order: ....................... Fire Department*
​


----------



## cda

Microsoft word does wonders in making up your own


----------



## FM William Burns

Yep, we keep them simple and standardized so the Cops, Liquor Control, Building Inspectors etc. all know what they look like for easy recognition.


----------



## cda

1004.3 Posting of occupant load. Every room or space that is an assembly occupancy shall have the occupant load of the room or space posted in a conspicuous place, near the main exit or exit access doorway from the room or space. Posted signs shall be of an approved legible permanent design and shall be maintained by the owner or authorized agent.

Each room or space used for an assembly occupancy is required to display the approved occupant load. The placard must be posted in a visible location (near the main entrance) (see Figure 1004.3 for an example of an occupant load limit sign).

The posting is required to provide a means by which to determine that the maximum approved occupant load is not exceeded. This permanent and readily visible sign provides a constant reminder to building personnel and is a reference for building officials during periodic inspections.

While the composition and organization of information in the sign are not specified, information must be recorded in a permanent manner. This means that a sign with changeable numbers would not be acceptable.


----------

